# You should keep your orange and banana peels



## Arnold (Jul 22, 2019)

*You should keep your orange and banana peels, since they hold incredible nutrients*

The peels of fruits hold some of the most incredible nutrients in the world. There are dozens of uses, both medicinal and practical, for orange and banana peels that are unknown to most. Next time you think about throwing away one of these peels, you may want to have this information handy.

*ORANGE PEELS*
Always try and minimize your pesticide levels by selecting organic oranges, but since they?re very low in the pesticides, it?s not essential and a good cleaning with 1 tablespoon of lemon juice and 1 tablespoon of white vinegar in 1 cup of water will remove almost any pesticide remaining within the outer peel.

Orange peel and apple skin are similar since most of the nutrients and benefits are in the skin of these fruits. According to Rebecca Wood, author of The New Whole Foods Encyclopedia, ?One medium orange contains over 60 flavonoids and 170 different phytonutrients.?

They are good for your skin, your system and your home too. Dr. Jaishree Bhattacharjee, Ayurvedic consultant with Satvikshop helps us find out it?s different uses.

*Medicinal Properties of Orange Peels*
As per Ayurveda, orange peel is tikta (bitter) and it improves digestion and removes sluggishness in the abdomen. It helps to remove gas, heartburn, vomiting and acidic eructation. It works well in perking up appetite and relieving nausea.

Due to its pacifying properties, orange peel powder helps dissolving phlegm in respiratory systems and alleviate cough, asthama etc.

Beneficiary aspects of orange peels come from its essential oils, which have anti-microbial and anti-inflammatory properties. Essential oil d-limonene has ability to defuse stomach acids and maintain normal intestinal movements. It also promotes normal liver function.

Studies have shown that orange peel can dissolve cholesterol and triglyceride. That means consumption of orange peel can benefit obese persons who have high cholesterol levels. It has a flavonoid known as hesperidine, which is said to be effective against colon cancer and osteoporosis.

Essential oils from orange peels are sedative in nature so can be used to calm nerves and induce sleep. Use orange peels in baths or simmer in a pot for uplifting your mood and drive away insomnia.

*Beauty Properties of Orange Peels*
Oily skin responds well to application of orange peels. It balances the skin oils and makes skin smooth and soft.

Dried orange peel beads act as natural exfoliators and remove dead cells and blackheads gently and naturally, bringing a glow to the skin.

*Orange peels help in removing dark spots and blemishes.*
Due to its cleansing, anti inflammatory, anti bacterial and antifungal properties, it works well against pus filled pimples and acne.
To remove damp or musky odor from house and fill it with beautiful fragrance, it can be boiled in water with clove or cinnamon.

*Orange Peels in Cooking*
In cooking, orange zest enhances the taste and flavour of many dishes.
Dried orange peels can absorb humidity from brown sugar.
Sweet candies made with orange peel can tickle your taste buds and improve your appetite and the vitamin c in them would protect you from the onset of many ailment

*BANANA PEELS*

Again, as with oranges try and make sure you use organic banana peels to reduce pesticide levels, otherwise the natural organic wash mentioned above will suffice.
Banana peels are chock-a-block with antioxidants, minerals, and vitamins, so they?re a natural cure for many an ailment and an aid for cell regeneration. Here are just a few uses:

Research has demonstrated they have a capacity to absorb lead and copper from river water.

*Bug Bites*
Rub a banana peel on bug bites to soothe the skin and reduce itching.

*Bruises*
With restorative properties, banana peel can speed up the healing of bruises.

*Teeth Whitening*
It?s said that if you rub banana peel on your teeth for a couple of minutes every day, your teeth could be noticeably whiter in a few weeks.

*Warts*
Not only do banana peels help eliminate warts, but they prevent their return. Simply tape (or otherwise fasten) a piece of banana peel to the wart overnight for about a week. Alternately, you can just rub the banana peel on the affected area daily. This even works for plantar warts (on the sole of the foot).

*Scrapes and Scratches*
Rubbing banana peel on boo-boos can help promote healing.

*Splinters*
Among the more bizarre applications for banana peels is the removal of splinters. The enzymes actually help dislodge the splinter and start the healing process when you tape a piece of the peel over a splinter.

*Acne*
Banana peel will soothe the inflammation and irritation of acne and reduce outbreaks. Rub the peel over the acne (face or body) every night. Improvements should be apparent within a few days.

*Psoriasis*
Once or twice daily, rub a banana peel on a psoriasis-affected area. Bananas have all the properties to moisturize, reduce itchiness, and heal psoriasis providing noticeable differences in as little as a few days.

*Rashes and Itches*
Got poison ivy? Banana peel is good for relieving the itch. Rub the peel over the rash twice daily until it is gone.

*Headaches*
Next time you?re at a friend?s house, ask for a banana, peel it, discard the banana, and hold the banana peel across your forehead as a headache cure. Watch for their reaction; your friend may have lost faith in your sanity, but you also might not have a headache any more.

*Wrinkles*
Given the overall restorative and healing properties of banana peel, it is said that regularly applying banana peel to your forehead and cheeks can tighten the skin and reduce wrinkles.

*Household*
The theme in household applications for banana peels is polishing. After removing the stringy bits from the peel, rub away and watch the shine.

*Shoe Polish*
Rub the banana peel on your (leather) shoes, then buff them up with a soft cloth.

*Leather Polish*
Leather jackets and furniture could benefit from those peels. Please test a small area first before tackling your sofa with a banana peel and buffing it with a soft cloth.

*Silver Polish*
The application is the same as above: rub and buff.


----------



## bomb_r2 (Jul 23, 2019)

Yea and get fruit flies . I see the pit at asf is dead . 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J727AZ using Tapatalk


----------

